# At what point do you see a consultant?



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi just wondering at what point a consultant is seen in the process of approaching tx for the first time?

I have never had an appointment and wondering if this is normal and you just see one of the nurses.

I did get to see Janet Evans briefly by accident when we turned up for my partner to see the urologist to find out that we should have has a cancelation letter. She was only in there on her day off checking her mail and she kindly seen us because we had come so far. But all she said was ICSI the best treatment for us and would go on the list. So an unplanned 5 min consultation.

This is by no means a complaint, just wondering really all the nurses I have seen have been fab. Just unclear about some things

Thanks ladies x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i cant remember properly but im sure when i came to top of list i went in and saw one of drs to plan i think her name was asma ?  i think you will prob see just the nurses mostly


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Miriam,

yeah seen nurse at my planning apoint.

Well all that matters now is tx starting soon and hopefully followed by a BFP


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have always seen a consultant before a cycle hun usually a follow up after a fail!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hmm thought I was missing out somehow!! Thanks Kara. On the first appointment after referral I seen Marie Shone - nurse. 
Then like I say 5 mins by accident with Janet Evans.
My planning appoint was with Debbie and then tx schedule was with Louise
I just feel like I am going in blind to my tx at the mo if you know what I mean.
Oh well at least is finally happening now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

did you see her at referral ?

planning etc is down to the nurses and your protocol would have been dicussed with the cons. if you feel uncomfy i would give them a call for reassurance hun


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

no I seen Marie the nurse practitioner at referal.

It don't matter really, I am truley greatful to be starting my tx next month. They all know what they are doing


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah they are a marie is good hun, she knows her stuff

lets hope it works and you never have to see one lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Kara,
And here's hoping your next tx brings you your so well deserved dream. Getting closer for you now.


----------

